# GMC Sierra 1500 question



## kendickson (May 25, 2009)

I have a 2003 Sierra 1500-a great truck! Problem-the arm rest on the center console has become detached. I can't see anyway to re-attach it, so I'm looking for a replacement armrest. The dealer says $600 to replace. I say no, but can't find the arm rest unit anywhere online. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks

Ken


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

Has the whole lid come off or just the top pad? I haven't seen a later model G.M. center console, but most older models were attached with small screws or sometimes plastic retainer clips. Some aftermarket truck accessory companies like LMC sell replacement console lids. If the lid isn't broken, you could probably drill some holes in the bottom and install screws or maybe epoxy the lid back together. The price you got from your dealer sounds like a whole console and not just the lid. I would double check with them to make sure they understood what you wanted. Go to the parts counter and ask to see the exploded view of the console parts on their computer screen and show them what you need. $600.00 sound a bit pricey for a console lid..


----------



## kendickson (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Frazier. Actually, the console has metal rods that extend into the console lid, & the dealer said it was irrepairable. I[ve tried repeatedly to make some type of fix but can't. That's why they said $600 for the whole console.

What is LMC? I entered LMC.com & got some technology group.

Thanks again

Ken


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry for the wrong website. It's actually LMC TRUCK. I know the type of armrest your talking about now, I doubt if that site can help, but it's worth a shot. Iv'e seen that type of armrest failure, we used to have a local seat trim shop come in, remove the covering and make repairs to the framework. You might call a local trim shop and see if they could help.


----------



## try2fixmyself (Jun 12, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CENT...id=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=65:1|39:1|240:1318 is a lid kit you can get...If the lid broke on the top in the back like most this will fix it...Good luck...


----------



## wylde8 (May 19, 2009)

Try car-part.com. You should be able to find a used one on there for a decent price. Its a salvage yard database.


----------

